# New Sport and Movement Programme in Singapore



## Mark Laurence (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello expat community, 

I would like to ask for some advice and knowledge on the state of physical education for young children in Singapore please. 

Please note: I am not trying to sell anything here, am not mentioning our brand name, and am merely looking for some information on what is currently available in Singapore for parents and children, as market research. 

I am one of the current New Zealand directors of an international sport and movement programme for the early childhood age-group. We currently have over 500,000 children around the world participating in our programme. 

In June of 2012 we will be looking to commence operations in Singapore, and I would be very appreciative of any information that you as expat parents could provide. The key factors I am having trouble finding out via the internet are the following: 

- are there currently any 'fundamentals of sport' programmes for our target agegroup being provided in preschools and nurseries in Singapore? Note: we provide an inhouse/on campus programme, so that parents do not need to travel to receive our service. 

- if these programmes currently do exist, what is the quality of their service? 

- would you personally say that there is demand for a service of our nature? 

- how much per session is a feasible fee for a service of our nature in Singapore? 

- providing we can demonstrate the strong links between physically healthy children and social/academic success, does our service strike you as something which may also interest the Singapore locals, or would we be better served solely targeting expats more familiar to the benefits of physical education? 

- do preschools/nurseries operate on the same calendar as primary schools, breaking for the same holidays? 

- do many preschools/nurseries have indoor exercise spaces, eg. halls/gymnasiums? 

- lastly, we would be very appreciative of any contacts within the education sector, specifically the preschool agegroup who we could contact in order to do some more market research. 

We are very excited about our entry into Singapore, and cannot wait to bring what we sincerely believe will be a very popular service to you. 

Thank you in advance for any info you may be able to provide on the above questions.


----------

